# [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2010)

*[Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Behringer MS 40
Heco Victa 300
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200​ ​
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*.
 

Als Information vorab. Das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist interaktiv. Das bedeutet, dass ihr mit einem Klick auf das jeweilige Kapitel direkt dorthin gelangt. Am Ende jedes Kapitels befindet sich wiederum ein Link, der euch wieder zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis führt. 

Ebenfalls beachten solltet ihr, dass die Fotos (Thumbnails) mit einem Klick vergrößert werden können. So habt ihr für eine angenehme Leseübersicht eine optimale Übersicht und gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit detailliert alles zu begutachten. In meinem Profil und im dortigen Fotoalbum (LINK) könnt ihr noch weitere, hier im Thread nicht aufgeführte, Fotos ansehen. Ein Besuch lohnt sich!
*Einleitung

Testsystem und Testmethodik

Hörraum

**Dynamic Range Meter und Clipping Analyzer*

*Technische Angaben und Produktinformationen*

 *Kandidatenübersicht mit Klangbewertung*

Heco Victa 300


Magnat Monitor Supreme 200


Behringer MS 40
*Film und Heimkino*

*PC- und Konsolengames*

*Fazit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
 

Betrachtet man sich den Markt für Hifi-Lautsprecher mal genauer, wird man ab einem gehobenen Budget mit einer gigantischen Auswahl nahezu erschlagen. Viel überraschender wird es, wenn man mal einen Blick in die Minimal-Budget-Klasse um 100 € wirft. Nur noch wenige Marken tummeln sich in diesem Preisbereich und werben für die Gunst der Käufer. Nicht selten hat das Image-Gründe. Bauen Hersteller Lautsprecher zu günstigen Preise werden schnell Stimmen laut, dass solche Klang-Monitore für ernsthaftes Hifi nicht zu gebrauchen sind. In einem zweiten Schritt werden dann nach und nach auch die Hochpreis-Modelle diffamiert. In Zeiten eines anonymen Internets leider eine immer häufiger anzutreffende Meinungskultur.

Geht Image wirklich vor Klang? Ohne eine abschließende Antwort auf die Frage zu finden, wird man darauf wohl kaum Rücksicht nehmen können, wenn das eigene Budget zu knapp für egozentrisches Gedankengut ist. Umso leichter macht es sich vorurteilsfrei mal genauer im Web um zuschauen und einen Vergleich zu wagen zwischen Budget-Lautsprechern untereinander und den ersten Einsteiger-hifi-Lautsprechern - beginnend ab 500 € aufwärts.

Schnell wird man mangels klassischen Kompaktlautsprechern auf eine neue (zumindest für den Mainstream-Consumer) Lautsprecher-Art aufmerksam gemacht. Diverse Foren verweisen immer wieder auf (semi-)professionelle Studiomonitore, die besonders im Nahfeld zu echten Spitzenleistungen fähig sein sollen. Dank der aktiven Bauweise (kein separater Verstärker wird benötigt) sind diese ähnlich schnell und unkompliziert aufgebaut wie typische 2.1 Sub-Sat-Systeme. Grund genug, um diesen Umstand näher nachzugehen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich  mich bei allen Beteiligten, die bereits im Planungsthread zum  Test mit geholfen haben, Bewertungskriterien und natürlich  Testkandidaten zu finden, herzlich bedanken.
 
Trotz des knappen Budget von 100 - 150 € konnte ich eine heterogenes Testfeld arrangieren. Zum Test treten an, zwei Kompaktlautsprecher von namhaften Herstellern von Hifi-Lautsprechern, die Heco Victa 300 und die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200, sowie als Repräsentant eines Herstellers für professionelles Studio-Equipment die Behringer Monitor Speaker MS40.

Da dieser Test von Anfang an, nicht als einmalige Aktion gedacht war, wird es in regelmäßigen Abständen Updates mit neuen Lautsprechern geben. Sicher gilt bereits jetzt, dass als nächstes ein 2.1-Sub-Sat-System den Weg in den Tatparcours finden wird. Es sei ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass alle Testexemplare von mir persönlich gekauft wurden. Ein etwaiger externer Einfluss auf die Bewertung existiert nicht. Alle Ergebnisse sind soweit mir möglich ohne Beeinflussung oder Vorurteile entstanden. Eine Tatsache auf die ich und scheinbar viele Leser großen Wert legen.

Unabhängig von den angedachten Einsatzgebieten, werde ich ausschließlich den Klangeindruck bewerten und am Ende in die Gesamtpunktzahl mit einfließen lassen. Der Schwerpunkt liegt dabei auf Musik. Film und Games werden in eigenen Kapiteln behandelt mit einem eigenen Bewertungssystem. Im Fließtext werde ich aber  zahlreiche Eigenschaften und Kritikpunkte außerhalb der Klangbewertung  beschreiben. Das Lesen lohnt sich!

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
 

Neben den ausführlichen Höreindrücken, die im Fließtext beschrieben sind, gibt es noch ein, auf Zahlen basiertes, Bewertungssystem, dass sich aus verschiedenen Teilbereichen des Hörspektrums zusammensetzt. Die einzelnen Kriterien sind alle einfach gewichtet. Damit jeder versteht was unter den Begriffen verstanden wird, ein paar erklärende Beispielfragen, die beim anhören beantwortet werden müssen. 



*Neutralität*
Wirken Stimmen schlank, belegt, verschnupft oder gar verzerrt?
Klingen klassische Instrumente wie in echt?
Ist die Stimmung gut eingefangen?
Statt ausgewogenen Klang, mehr Hall oder eher trocken?
 
*Detailtreue*
Sind Abstufungen im Klangrhythmus erkennbar?
Ist die Reproduktion eher analytisch oder diffus?
Sind Abstufungen der Stimmvariation (deutlich) erkennbar?
Betonung einzelner Bestandteile?
 
*Raumabbildung*
Ortbarkeit von Instrumenten, Stimmen und Effekten zwischen und neben den Lautsprechern?
Sweet-Spot getroffen, Phantomquelle vorhanden?
Klebt der Klang an den Lautsprechern oder doch plastische Darstellung?
Wie weit wirkt der Raum außerhalb des Stereodreiecks?
 
*Maximalpegel*
Wann begrenzen Hochtöner oder Basstreiber?
Bleibt die Raumabbildung erhalten?
Maximaler Schalldruck?
Gehen Details und Stimmen unter?
 
*Basstiefe*
Wie tief reicht der Bass?
Wie deutlich ist dieser wahr zu nehmen?
Infraschallanteil spürbar (<20hz)?
Bei welcher Lautstärke wird diese optimal erreicht?
 
*Bassqualität*
Impulsschnell oder träge?
Aufgebläht oder dünn?
Fügt sich dieser in das Gesamtbild ein, dominierend oder zurückhaltend?
Kickbass (60-150hz) und Tiefbass (<60hz) sauber reproduzierend?
 

Auf Basis eines Referenz-Lautsprechers der 500 € Klasse (Canton GLE 490) ermittle ich in einem dynamischen Bewertungssystem eine Gesamtpunktzahl, die am Ende den Testsieger markieren wird. Die Gesamtpunktzahl ergibt sich aus dem Addieren aller Bewertungskriterien. Am Ende des Tests ist eine übersichtlich Tabelle, die auch grafisch die einzelnen Ergebnisse darstellt. Die Punktzahlen werden für spätere Tests vergleichbar sein. *Die Punktzahlen für die einzelnen Kategorien (Musik, Film, Games) sind untereinander allerdings nicht vergleichbar.* Eine maximal erreichbare Punktzahl gibt es nicht. 

Nach dem mehrstündigen Einspielen jedes Lautsprechers wird ein Vergleich anhand ausgewählter Musikstücke durchgeführt. Im Kapitel "Dynamic Range Meter und Clipping Analyzer" [LINK] sind die jeweiligen technischen Merkmale der Musikstücke grafisch dargestellt.

Das Testequipment besteht aus folgenden Komponenten.

*Referenz Lautsprecher*


Canton GLE 490 (Listenpreis 800 €, Straßenpreis 500 €, Tendenz fallend)
Canton AS 125 Subwoofer (Listenpreis 920 €, Straßenpreis 400 €)
 *CD-Player*


Denon DCD-710AE (Listenpreis 400 €)
*
AVR/Verstärker
*

Denon AVR 3806 (Listenpreis 1.400 €)
*
Soundkarte PC*


ASUS Xonar DX (Listenpreis 60 €)
*
DVD-Player*


Samsung DVD-HD860 (Listenpreis 120 €)
*
Verkabelung*


Lautsprecherkabel (Magnat/Heco/Canton) Nubert NuCable Silverline 4,0mm² (In-Akustik) + Bananenstecker
CD-Player zu AVR digital optisch
CD-Player zu Behringer MS40 digital optisch oder analog Cinch
Soundkarte PC zu AVR digital koaxial
DVD-Player zu AVR digital koaxial
TV zu AVR analog Cinch
Subwoofer zu AVR analog Cinch-Mono
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der  18m² große Hörraum ist praxisnah mit Möbeln eingerichtet. Die L-Form  des Raumes wirkt sich nicht negativ auf das Klangbild aus. Die  nachfolgende Zeichnung illustriert Aufstellung und Hörposition.

Das "H" steht für die Hörposition des Zuhörers. Rechts und links von diesem steigen die Raummoden (stehende Wellen im Raum) beträchtlich an. Es kommt zu massiven Dröhnen im Bass. Das gleiche gilt für einen größeren Hörabstand als drei Meter, auf Grund der Wandnähe. Der Zuhörer würde sich in einem Wellenmaximum befinden.

Alle Lautsprecher werden am Kopf des Raumes auf dem TV-Rack aufgestellt. Jenes hat eine Länge von 1,50 Meter. Die Hörpostion ist variierbar und kann bis zu 2,50 Meter vom TV-Rack (2,65 Meter bis zum linken/rechten Lautsprecher) entfernt sein. Die Rückwand ist 0,75 Meter von den Lautsprechern entfernt. Dies entspricht eine freien Aufstellung, Bei Bedarf kann diese bis zu 0,20 Meter reduziert werden. Dies entspräche einer wandnahen Aufstellung mit der Folge eines fetteren, aber auch für Dröhnen anfälligen Bass'.

Die Hörhöhe ist typischerweise auf Kopfhöhe des Zuhörers, im optimalen Fall auf Höhe des Hochtöners. Je nach Höhe des Lautsprechers schwankt dies um den Bereich von ca. 90cm vom Boden aus. Details zur optimalen Aufstellung sind im jeweiligen Kapitel der Lautsprecher zu finden. 

Teppichboden und Einrichtung sorgen für einen trockenen Raum. Dies hat insbesondere eine Reduzierung von Hall, aber auch Hochtonanteilen als Folge. Das Bassfundament könnte zu präsent und vordergründig wirken. Als Gegenentwurf wird meine Küche (ohne Abbildung) herangezogen (Fließen wenig Möbel, Hall bei normalen Gesprächen).

Höreindrücke werden bei allen Medienarten (Musik, Heimkino, PC-Games) vom TV-Rack aus gezogen. Zur Illustration der Eignung der Lautsprecher für eine Aufstellung auf dem Schreibtisch nutze ich einen (kleinen) Schreibtisch, wie er typischerweise bei Platzmangel vorkommen kann. Insbesondere tiefe, aber auch zu breite Lautsprecher werden darauf keinen idealen Stand haben. Der Hörabstand beträgt 80 cm. Fotos, die eine Schreibtisch Aufstellung zeigen, sollen verdeutlichen in  wie weit die Lautsprecher auch auf kleinen Schreibtischen eine gute  Figur machen. Um die Größenverhältnisse halbwegs einschätzen zu können  hilft es evtl. den Monitor (24" Dell Ultrasharp U2410) in Bezug zu  setzen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
 

Um möglichst transparente und nachstellbare Ergebnisse zu gewährleisten, sind nachfolgend alle für die Höreindrücke verwendeten Songs aufgelistet. Besonderes Augenmerk möchte ich auf zwei Programme lenken, die einerseits einen schnellen (Dynamic Range Meter) bzw. ausführlichen (Clipping Analyzer) Überblick über die technischen Eigenschaften eines Songs aufzeigen.

Insbesondere der in den letzten Jahren zunehmende "Loudness War" hat maßgeblich zur produktionstechnischen, als auch klangtechnischen Verschlechterung von digitalen (Re-)Master-Scheiben geführt. Wie äußert sich das? 

Ein immer wieder (leider) zitiertes Beispiel sind die Alben der Heavy-Metal-Band Metallica. Neue Alben wie St.Anger und Death Magnetic leiden unter einem geringen Dynamikumfang. Das bedeutet, dass sich jeder Ton gleich laut anhört. Variationen in der Musik oder in Stimmen gibt es nicht. Der geringe Dynamikumfang resultiert aus der bis zum technischen Limit (und darüber hinaus) erhöhte Grundlautstärke auf der CD bzw. in einer MP3-File. 

Fraglich ist nun, wie es möglich ist über das technische Limit hinaus zu gehen. Es ist nicht möglich. Theoretisch äußert sich das in einer abgeschnitten Spitze einer Sinuswelle. Dies ist im Grunde ein kurzer Aussetzer in der Musik. Praktisch kann man das an kurzen Verzerrungen, Kratzen bzw. Klirr wahrnehmen, der bei jeder eingestellten Lautstärke am Verstärker auftritt. Es handelt sich also um einen technischen Makel, der irreversibel ist und umso deutlicher wird, je besser die Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten der Hifi-Kette sind. 

Beide Programme sind unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen direkt beim Entwickler erhältlich. Nachfolgend die Links:

Clipping-Analyzer > www.ber-sd.com

Die Installation ist etwas heikel, weswegen ich einfach auf die Erklärung auf der Webseite verweise. Zudem wird unbedingt MS Excel vorausgesetzt. Interessant sind vor allem die Anzahl des Vorkommens von Clipping, sowie die ersten beiden Diagramme. Wirken Sinus-Spitzen abgeschnitten, liegt Clipping vor. Der Entwickler gibt einen optimal RMS Wert ab -15db an und weißt deutlich auf bestimmte evtl. vorkommende Messfehler hin, wenn ein MP3 Format ausgemessen wird. Die angezeigte Anzahl des Vorkommens von Clipping sollte unter einem dreistelligen Bereich mit Vorsicht betrachtet werden. Erst ab einem dreistelligen Bereich kann man von definitiv vorhandenem Clipping sprechen.

Dynamic Range Meter > DYNAMIC RANGE | pleasurize music!

Hier gestaltet sich die Installation einfach. Installieren, starten, fertig. Mit der aktuellen Version (1.4a) ist es möglich ganze Ordner mit einem Klick analysieren zu lassen. Auf Wunsch sogar automatisch als readme übersichtlich abspeicherbar. Das Tool zeigt dabei in einer konsolidierten Zahl, wie hoch die (technische) Dynamik-Rate des Songs ist. Zahlen von über 12 sprechen von einer hohen Dynamik. Zahlen unter 6 sind dabei fast immer ein Indiz für Clipping und miserable Dynamik. 

*Verwendete Songs*

Schema: Songname - Album/Interpret - Titelnummer

*Break my World - Global Underground 2010 (Sultan Nubreed Edit) - Titel 10*


Neutralität
Stimmvariation



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Song, der mehr das Genre des Elektronik-Trance bedient. Trotz der verhältnismäßig geringen Dynamik ist der Song technisch einwandfrei. Am Verlaufsdiagramm lässt sich erkennen, dass eine Anpassung der Grundlautstärke stattgefunden hat. Dauerhaft präsent ist die weibliche Stimme, die relativ dunkel und einen kleinen Tatsch rauchiges an sich hat. Wichtig sind hier die transparente Wiedergabe einzelner Stimmvariationen, erkennbar an dem gesungen "Break my Word". Insbesondere das "Word" wird flatternd ausklingend gesungen (ab 2:30 Minuten), wie auch die meisten anderen letzten Wörter einer Strophe. Die Stimme darf nicht zu hell und künstlich klingen.

*Satur8 - Global Undergrond 2010 (D-Ramirez) - Titel 29*


Detailtreue
Bassqualität
Maximallautstärke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erhöhtes Clipping, was aber beim hören kaum auffällt. Der Song selbst lebt von einem fetten Synthy-Beat. Die ersten 45 Sekunden ist insbesondere der Hochtöner gefragt. Viele Synthy-Effekte müssen parallel abgespielt werden. Hier ist auf eine saubere Reproduktion zu achten. Ab 45 Sekunden beginnt der im Grunde bis zum Ende spielende Beat. Nicht besonders tief, dafür sehr präsent, muss dieser sich in das Gesamtbild einfügen. Die mit an ein Keyboard erinnernden Einspielungen müssen dem Bass entgegentreten können. Bei Maximallautstärke müssen Bass, Keyboard-Einspielungen und Hochton-Klackern verzerrungsfrei wiedergegeben werden können. Achtet auf die Kompression im Hochton.

*Lone Trooper - C&C Soundtracks Tiberian Sun (Westwood) - Titel 3*


Präzision
Dynamik
Räumlichkeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein technisches Meisterstück mit enormer Dynamik. Die plötzlichen Hochton-Effekte (ab 43 Sek. danach stetig vorkommend) müssen absolut präzise kommen und räumlich weit ausklingen. Die Kanalwechsel müssen exakt nachvollziehbar sein. Die Räumlichkeit entsteht durch einen weichen Mittelton-Synthy-Effekt (ab 1:00 Minuten ) je weiter der subjektiv von den LS entfernt ist, desto besser.  

*The Prophet's Ascension - EA Soundtracks (Tiberian Twilight) - Titel 12*


Basstiefe und -qualität
Klassikinstrumente
Neutralität
Dynamik
Räumlichkeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gesamte Album hat einen großen Anteil an Klassikinstrumenten. Das Intro des Songs besteht aus Chor-Gesang. Achtet auf den Raum, in dem der Chor singt. Es muss sich nach einer großen Halle anhören und entsprechend den Raum ausfüllen. Ab 1:13 beginnt das erste Streichinstrument. Logisch, es muss sich anhören, wie in echt. Später in Stück (ab 5:42 bis 7:07 und 8:10 bis 9:30) spielen viele Instrumente gleichzeitig. Eine Differenzierung muss nach wie vor möglich sein. Violinen dürfen sich nicht zu spitz anhören, der immer wieder zu hörende Chor muss hörbar sein. Kontrabässe und Trommeln müssen sehr tief spielen, aber nicht dominieren. Es darf nicht dröhnen. Praktisch ist dies nur mit einem Subwoofer oder sehr tief spielenden LS naturgetreu reproduzierbar.

*Bot - For Lack of a better name (Deadmau5) - Titel 5
*

Bassqualität
Maximallautstärke
Detailtreue



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fetter Bass, eine Menge Klackern, Minimal-Techno vom Feinsten. Hier gilt es impulsschnelle Bassschläge inkl. Hochton-Klackern bis hin zur Party-Lautstärke zu spielen. Hier merkt man schnell, wann welcher Treiber limitiert.

*Cry when you get older - Body Talk Pt. 1 (Robyn) - Titel 4*


Basstiefe
Clipping
Subjektive Dynamik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technisch wohl das Paradebeispiel wie es nicht gemacht werden soll. Keine Dynamik, eine Menge Clipping. Hier gilt es zu prüfen in wie weit ein Lautsprecher Clipping verbergen kann oder es gnadenlos offensichtlich macht. Im Gegenzug sollten die subjektiven Dynamikreserven des Lautsprechers ausgelotet werden. Kann jener trotz mangelhaften Quellenmaterial zumindest etwas Dynamik aus dem Nichts zaubern? Nebenbei kann man sich auf die Variationen (tief <> weniger tief) im Bass konzentrieren und feststellen, wie tief der Lautsprecher wirklich geht und wie deutlich das zu unterscheiden ist von weniger tieferen Bass.

*Bless the Child - Century Cild (Nightwish) - Titel 1*


Maximallautstärke
Stimmverständlichkeit
Detailtreue bei geringer Dynamik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kombination Frauenstimme und Gitarren-Riffs beherrscht Nightwish seither und hat das Melodic-Metal Genre erst so richtig salonfähig gemacht. Die niedrige Grunddynamik bedeutet oftmals einen regelrechten Untergang der (in diesem Album) tief gesungen Opern-Stimme von Tarja. Das gleiche gilt für Einspielungen des Chors (Intro). Wer Nightwish schon mal Live erlebt hat, möchte das evtl. zu Hause nachstellen. E-Gitarren dürfen nicht zu dominierend wirken und die Stimme unterdrücken. Der Drummer muss auch bei hohen Lautstärken Taktbestimmend bleiben. 

*Nothing Else Matters- Metallica (Metallica) - Titel 8*


Dynamik
Präzision
Neutralität
Bassqualität



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Klassiker damals wie heute in beeindruckender Klangqualität. Es gilt die Gitarre, sowie Stimmen absolut neutral wiederzugeben. Das Zupfen muss präzise sein, ebenso wie der Drum. Hier gilt Dröhngefahr auszuloten, wenn der Drum zu lange andauert und nachschwingt.

*Enter Sandman - Metallica (Metallica) - Titel 1*


Maximallautstärke
Präzision



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Das schnellen Spielen bedeutet Schwerstarbeit für die Auflösung einzelner Bestandteile des Songs. Das Wechselspiel Drummer und Gitarre muss präzise kommen. Wenn der Frontmann einsetzt (ab 1:14) darf dieser nicht an Volumen verlieren und muss auch noch bei original Lautstärke präsent sein bzw. nicht ins grelle metallische abdriften. Besonders gute Differenzierung notwendig während dem Gebet (relativ leise Stimmen in Kombination mit sehr fett wirkenden Drum ab 3:20 bis 3:44)

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
 

Die nachfolgende Kapitel sind jeweils in die für jeden Lautsprecher separate Unterkategorien "Allgemeines", "Verarbeitung, Anschlüsse und Haptik", "Aufstellung und Praxisprobleme", "Innereien" und "Klangbewertung" unterteilt. Besonders im Bereich Klangbewertung wird immer wieder Bezug zu anderen im Test befindlichen Lautsprechern genommen. Ihr solltet also für einen umfassenden Eindruck alle Kapitel Klangbewertungen lesen. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
*Allgemeines*

Als Repräsentant, der oftmals als Geheimtipp gehandelten Studiomonitore, ist die Behringer MS 40 im Test vertreten. Der hauptsächlich für professionelles Audio-Equipment bekannte Hersteller aus Willich bietet für ca. 110 € eine attraktive Alternative zum grauen Mainstream, bestehend aus Hifi-Monitoren und 2.1 Sub-Sat-Systemen, an. Irritierend könnte nun für manchen sein, dass Behringer selbst die MS 40, sowie die kleineren Geschwister MS20 und MS16 nicht als "Studio Monitore" anbietet, sondern als "Multimedia Lautsprecher". Schnell könnte nun der Gedanke an den Tag kommen, dass die vollständig in China hergestellten Lautsprecher, nicht das sind, was sie vorgeben zu sein. So macht Behringer auf der Rückseite beider Lautsprecher auch deutlich klar, wo die Wurzeln der MS 40 sind. Entwickelt in Deutschland, gebaut in China. Scheinbar eine Notwendigkeit, um mit knapp kalkulierten Preisen in Konkurrenz treten zu können.

Die Ankunft der MS 40 fällt ähnlich unspektakulär aus, wie bei den anderen Lautsprechern. Solider Karton ohne nennen(hoch-)wertes Zubehör. Die Lautsprecher verpackt in einfacher Plastikfolie (wie bei Magnat). Entgegen der mehrsprachigen Betriebsanleitung wird kein Verbindungskabel zum linken Lautsprecher mitgeliefert, nur das Stromkabel. Vor dem Kauf sollte auf Vorhandensein entsprechender Kabel geprüft werden. Für Fans interessant: der Behringer Aufkleber und der farbige Produktkatalog.

In der Betriebsanleitung erfährt man, wie die einjährige Garantie in Anspruch genommen werden kann. Gebrauchtkäufer sollten beachten, dass die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer (Kunde des Vertragshändlers) bzw. den registrierten Nutzer auf der Behringer-Webseite gilt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Verarbeitung, Anschlüsse und Haptik*

Bereits beim Auspacken sollte man besonders vorsichtig mit seinen Händen sein. Die MS 40 hat keine Frontbespannung und die Chassis' sind jederzeit frei sichtbar und erreichbar. Wie in dieser Preisklasse üblich bei aktiven Lautsprechersystemen, sitzt die gesamte Verstärkertechnik in einem Lautsprecher (rechts). Von dort aus, muss ein (nicht im Lieferumfang enthaltenes) Mono-Cinch-Kabel zum passiven linken Lautsprecher verlegt werden. Mit dem Blick auf die Rückseite der MS 40 wird auch klar, warum Behringer die MS 40 als "Multimedia Lautsprecher" anpreist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zwei digitale (1x koaxial, 1x optisch), zwei analoge (1x Cinch Stereo, 1x Klinke 3,5mm) Anschlüsse (nicht vergoldet), als auch der an der Front durch einen Plastikstopfen verborgene Kopfhöreranschluss (5,25 mm) lassen keine Wünsche offen. Mit dem Schalter zwischen den digitalen Anschlüssen kann die jeweilige digitale Signalquelle gewählt werden. 

Die Vorderseite der (rechten) MS 40 macht einen nicht weniger imposanten Eindruck. Separater Regler für Bass, Höhen (Treble) und Lautstärke. Hierfür sogar jeweils einen für digitale Signale und einen für analoge Signale, die bei Bedarf auch gleichzeitig wiedergegeben werden können. Die Drehregler haben einen angenehmen Drehpunkt. Bass- und Treble-Regler rasten auf der 12 Uhr Stellung ein. Weniger gut ist das seitliche Spiel der Regler bei seitlichem Zug. Zu viel Kraft und es könnte sein, dass man Einzelteile in der Hand hat. Die (rote) Kontrolleuchte leuchtet dauerhaft im Betrieb. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Verarbeitung ist solide, doch wirkt das Gesamtbild rustikal mit den beiden nach vorne gerichteten Bass-Reflex-Löchern und so mancher Schraube an der Front und am Heck, die nicht ganz gerade geschraubt wurde. Die Folie an der Seitenwand beider Lautsprecher ist jedenfalls sauberer verklebt, als bei Heco und Magnat. Die einzige Farbausführung ist schwarz. Im Kontrast dazu steht das weiße 120 mm große Kunststoff Mittel-/Tiefton-Chassis. Ästhetiker werden sich an den bläulichen Flecken der Membran stören, die aber nicht selten durch erhöhte Wärme von Drähten hinter der Membran entstehen. Klanglich macht das jedenfalls nichts aus. Die Plastikapplikationen wirken beim Anfassen etwas hochwertiger als bei der Magnat, die Spaltmaße stimmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Problematisch könnten dagegen die fehlenden (Gummi-)Absorber am Boden der Lautsprecher werden. Die MS 40 steht jederzeit voll auf dem jeweiligen Untergrund. Schreibtische oder Regale könnten also mitschwingen. Für empfindliche Untergründe ist dies ebenfalls bedenklich. Eine Wandmontage scheidet mangels Befestigungsmöglichkeiten aus. Auf glatten Oberflächen gerät die MS 40 bei Kontakt schnell ins Rutschen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Aufstellung und Praxisprobleme*

Trotz der offiziellen Klassifizierung der MS40 als Multimedia-Lautsprecher, werden viele Hörer eine Fernbedienung vermissen. Eine Aufstellung im direkten Umfeld des Hörers ist damit fast Pflicht, wenn allzu oft die Lautstärke geregelt werden muss. Behringer wird in der Betriebsanleitung (an mehreren Stellen) nicht Müde den Hörer davon zu überzeugen, dass die MS40 nicht für hohe Lautstärken konzipiert wurde. Ein wohl gemeinter Rat, wie es sich im Hörtest herausstellen wird. 

Ein unvorsichtiger Dreh an den Volume-Drehregler(n) könnte aber eben zu ungewollt hohen Lautstärken führen. Ein interner Lautstärkeausgleich, wie auch ein Limiter existieren nicht. So kann es vorkommen, das bereits eine 9-Uhr Stellung, bei analogen Anschluss per Cinch-Stereo, den Tief-Mitteltöner bei impulsschnellen Bassattacken (elektronische Musik, Hip-Hop, RnB) zum lauten Anschlagen bringt. Dreht man den Bass-Regler über eine 3 Uhr Stellung hinaus, übersteuert der Bass sofort, egal bei welcher Lautstärke. Der integrierte 2x20 Watt Verstärker arbeitet sauber und ohne Clipping. Nur beim Einschalten macht sich ein unangenehmes hohes "Ploppen" bemerkbar. Rauschen ist weder über digital, noch analog vorhanden. Die MS40 benötigt konstant 14,5 Watt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ein homogenes Klangbild hat sich bei folgender Drehregler-Einstellung ergeben: Bass 10 Uhr, Treble 1 Uhr, bei weniger gedämpftem Räumen auch eine 12 Uhr Stellung des Treble-Reglers möglich. Hohe Lautstärken sind mit einer Verringerung des Basspegels möglich, dann aber sehr schlanke, helle Abbildung. Der Tief-Mitteltöner wird immer (sehr früh) als erstes limitieren, hörbar auf Grund des lauten Anschlagens. Im Nahfeld und leisem Hören Bassregler bis 2 Uhr möglich, mit mehr konturen im Grundton, aber topfigen Klangbild.

Als einzige im Test benötigt die MS 40 eine sehr lange Einspielzeit, mindestens 50 Stunden. Raumabbildung fehlt komplett, verzerrt Grundton stark. Extreme Verbesserung der Räumlichkeit nach 50 Stunden. Grundton besser, aber je nach Belastung des Tief-Mitteltöners weiterhin vorhanden. Störender Makel: Hörbare Pegelunterschiede zwischen dem rechten (lauter) und dem linken (leiser) Lautsprecher, der sich auch nicht nach dem Einspielen verändert. Manuelle Pegeleinstellung der Kanäle per Vorverstärker/Soundkarte unbedingt notwendig.

Die Aufstellung der MS40 gestaltet sich flexibel, solange Sweet-Spot (Hörplatz) exakt getroffen wird. Optimal, weil sehr weit über das Stereodreieck hinausragende Räumlichkeit, in einem Abstand von ca. 1,50m. Geht auch bis zu 2 Meter, dann aber diffuse Ortung zwischen den Lautsprechern. Darüber hinaus ungeeignet, wegen fehlenden Pegelreserven. Eignet sich für extremes Nahfeld bis 70cm Hörabstand, ohne zu viel an Räumlichkeit zu verlieren. Ortbarkeit und Stereo-Mitte von Instrumenten besser, als bei 1,50m. Lautsprecher leicht einwinkeln, im Nahfeld knapp am Hörer vorbei. Hörebene auf Tief-Mitteltöner, sonst Räumlichkeit eingeschränkt. Hören außerhalb der optimalen Hörposition nicht empfehlenswert, da viel zu schlanke und helle Reproduktion, untergehen von Details und (noch weniger) Grundtondifferenzierung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Schreibtisch-Aufstellung gestaltet sich ähnlich problematisch, wie bei Heco und Magnat. Die MS40 nimmt zwar weniger Platz weg, wirkt aber dennoch auf kleinen Schreibtischen überpräsent. Mangels Standfüßen unsicherer, weil stoßempfindlicher Stand, sowie Schallwellenübertragung auf Schreibtisch.

*Innereien*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Klangbewertung*

Geduld ist eine Tugend sein, die nicht jeder haben soll. So passiert es manchmal, dass einem ein Lautsprecher ins Haus flattert, der nicht das macht, was man von ihm erwartet hat - zumindest nicht sofort. Die kleinste der drei Kompakten, wie eine Diva führt sie sich auf, ohne auch nur einen Gedanken an die eigene Reputation zu verschwenden. Die erste Chance wird, fast schon arrogant, beim Einspielen verbraten. Mangelware, Einheitsbrei beim Klang. Flache Bühne, matschiger Grundton, ploppender Bass. Man fragt sich als Tester schon, ob man da nicht einen dicken Fehler mit der Auswahl in das Testfeld begangen hat. Zu allem Überfluss plärrt der rechte Lautsprecher lauter als der Linke. Jetzt heißt es warten, vielleicht wird es ja noch besser.

Und es wurde besser. Nach über zwei Tagen Dauerlauf der erste echte Hörtest, mit Vergleich gegen die Canton GLE490. Unfair, zugegeben - doch fair genug, nach dem Drama der ersten Eindrücke. Das Dynamik-Wunder (Dynamic Range 18) der C&C Soundtracks Tiberian Sun - "Lone Trooper" sollte als zweiter Eindruck dienen. Zuerst die Canton. Bereits im Intro zum Song, so industriell und martialisch das einsame Zupfen der E-Gitarre. Das Bass-Fundament war präzise, tief, etwas zurückhaltend, aber doch charakterbildend. Die ersten Synthesizer Effekte kamen verhaltend, aber absolut Präzise und bis ins Detail herausgearbeitet. Zwischen den Lautsprechern spielte sich die Musik ab, Positionen exakt definiert, keine Ausreißer. Kanalwechsel der wellenartigen Effekte sehr präsent. Ein guter Einstand. Da ist man als Eigentümer zufrieden. Fast schon selbst zufrieden, machte ich die Behringer an. 

Die Pegelunterschiede waren nicht mehr so deutlich, dennoch war ein Anschluss an den AVR, über den die Kanallautstärke geregelt wurde, notwendig. Dem Intro fehlte deutlich das Bassfundament. Der Raumeindruck war überraschend weit, dennoch mangels Fundament nicht wirklich eine Überraschung. Und dann kamen die ersten Synthy-Effekte. Eine Dynamik, selten erlebt, schon gar nicht in dieser Preisklasse. Keiner der restlichen Probanden kam da ran. Die MS40 schleuderte förmlich die Effekte in den Raum und lies sie erst wieder los, als diese den Hörer passierten. Der Raum gewann sichtbar an Höhe und Breite. Trotz des kleineren Zwischenraumes von 1,50 Meter (Canton 2 Meter) wirkte das Echo nochmal breiter im Raum verteilt. Doch nahm es die MS40 nicht so genau mit der Platzierung der Details. Es wirkte diffus, weit ja, aber doch willkürlich. Insbesondere zwischen den Lautsprechern war der Platz eng und es drängte sich alles etwas in die Mitte. Für eine hervorragende Punktzahl in der Raumabbildung (Ortbarkeit + Räumlichkeit) nur zwei Punkte hinter Canton reichte es aber für die Behringer. Die helle Abstimmung führte zu einem artifiziell-unangenehmen Klang. Da war die Canton, wie auch die Heco natürlicher. 

Dreht man den Bass-Regler etwas zurück, entlockt man der MS40 einen sanften, konturierten, aber doch nicht punktpräzisen und nicht selten verzerrenden Bass, insbesondere wenn impulsschnelle Signale wiedergegeben werden müssen. Hin und wieder stolpert die MS40 im Grundton über ihre eigenen Dynamikfähigkeiten. Der Tief-Mitteltöner ist eindeutig dem Hochtöner nicht ebenbürtig. So werden Liebhaber basslastiger und pegelfreudiger Genre von der MS40 schnell enttäuscht sein. Alle Testprobanden sind um ein Vielfaches besser im Tiefton, als die Behringer. Das ist ihre echte Schwäche und kostet ihr am Ende eine bessere Platzierung. 

Wechselt man mit der MS 40 auf das Metal-Genre und hier ganz besonders auf Melodic oder Gothic Metal bleiben Schwächen im Bass weitestgehend unbemerkt. "Bless the Child" vom Nightwish Album Century Child bietet die richtige Mischung aus Chor-Gesang, harten Gitarrenschlägen und einer verzaubernden Opernstimme von Ex-Sängerin Tarja (die mittlerweile auf Solo-Wegen wandelt und dort nicht weniger mit ihrem zweiten Album "What Lies Beneath" begeistert). Trotz der oben ersichtlichen Dynamikschwächen und so manchem (nicht störenden) Clipping ist der Song für die Beurteilung von Details und Feindynamik geeignet.

So kam es, dass sich jeder der Testteilnehmer auf einen bestimmten Teil des Songs konzentrierte, dafür andere sträflich vernachlässigte. Furios legte die Magnat los, als Schlagzeug und E-Gitarren erstmals begleitet mit dem Sprechgesang von Empuu auftraten. Viel Aha-Effekt, doch schnelle Ernüchterung wenn Tarja die Bühne betrat. Sie wirkte von den Gitarren zurück gedrängt, nicht wirklich präsent, zum Teil langweilig, weil Stimmvariation fehlten. Das machte wiederum die Heco besser, wenngleich Tarja auch hier kaum Chancen gegen die allmächtigen Gitarren hatte. Erst die Behringer und die Canton änderten etwas an dieser Tatsache. So hob die Behringer den gesamten Hintergrund dermaßen in den Höhe, dass auch die Canton nicht daran heran kam. Vor allem am Chor war das zu erkennen, der wenn er auftrat eine dominierende Rolle einnahm, neben der nun wesentlich selbstbewussteren Stimme von Tarja. Wunder vollbringen konnte die Behringer aber nicht. So verlor sie schnell bei gespielten Abschnitten (mal Probeweise den nächsten Song auf dem Album anspielen "End of all Hope") die Kontrolle über Gitarren und Bass-Drum.  Die GLE 490 konzentrierte sich mehr auf das Bühnenbild. Zeigte Details  nochmals deutlicher auf, begnügte sich mit dem was da war (anders als  die Magnat), ohne groß was hinzu zu dichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Räumliche Abbildung in Breite und Tiefe
Ortbarkeit im Nahfeld
Detailtreue im Hochton
Extrem umfangreiche Anschlussvielfalt (digital und analog)
Kein Rauschen
Geeignet für Games
Geeignet für Rock und dunkel abgemischte Metal-Songs
Gute Sprachverständlichkeit
Schnell angeschlossen
Unkritisch in der Aufstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlanke Abbildung von Männerstimmen
Grundton und Bass verzerrt
Keine Standfüße, Achtung bei empfindlichen Böden
Relativ groß für Schreibtischaufstellung
Ungeeignet Elektronik, Pop und Filme
Aussehen Geschmackssache
Drehregler haben viel Spiel zur Seite
Lange Einspielzeit
Nicht für laute Pegel geeignet
Nur ein Jahr Garantie
Keine Verbindungskabel mitgeliefert
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*.
*Allgemeines

*Mit knapp vier Jahren auf dem Markt ist die Heco Victa 300 mittlerweile auf angenehme 100 € Kaufpreis gefallen. Neben der Monitor Supreme 200 ist sie der meist verkaufte Kompaktlautsprecher dieser Preisklasse. Die Victa Serie ist die kleinste Serie von Heco. Die Victa 300 dabei der zweitkleinste Lautsprecher, vor der Victa 200 - einziger Unterschied der deutlich gewachsene Tief-Mitteltöner mit immerhin 17cm. Damit entspricht die Bestückung rein von den Zahlen her, der der Monitor Supreme 200. Wie aber auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, sind beide Chassis unterschiedlich aufgebaut. Besonders prägnant der Hochtöner der Victa 300 mit verhältnismäßig breiter Sicke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wer sich die beiden Testteilnehmer, Heco und Magnat nach Hause zum Vergleichen kommen lässt, wird nicht schwer staunen, wenn sich Verpackung, Zubehör und Betriebsanleitung bis aufs Detail gleichen. Beide Marken befinden sich mittlerweile unter dem gleichen Dach und einem gemeinsamen Vertrieb aus Pulheim. Zubehör findet man vergeblich. Einzig die mehrsprachige Betriebsanleitung (für alle Lautsprecher der Victa Serie) befindet sich im Karton. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
So erscheint es kurios, dass die Aufstellungstipps für jeden Lautsprecher gleich sind, ja sich sogar in der Anleitung zur Magnat kopiert wieder zu finden sind. Überraschend hingegen der zusätzliche Verpackungsschutz für die Kanten der Victa 300, der bei der Magnat wiederum fehlt.  Ein Wort zur Einspielzeit wird nicht verloren. Lobenswert ist die fünf jährige Garantie, die wie bei Behringer nur vom Ersterwerber in Anspruch genommen werden kann. Nahezu selbsterklärend sind die Skizzen zur Erklärung des Anschluss' von Single- bzw- Bi-Wiring.

*Verarbeitung, Anschlüsse und Haptik*

Den größten Materialeinsatz im Testfeld wird man bei der Victa 300 finden. Anstatt Plastikapplikationen echtes Metall und die sich nach hinten verjüngende, geschwungene Gehäusewand lassen glauben, man hätte einen Lautsprecher mit einer Null mehr am Preisschild vor sich stehen. Die Stoffbespannung entspricht der Magnat. Die Rückseite der Victa 300 glänzt nicht weniger beeindruckend. Bi-Wiring-fähige, vergoldete Schraubklemmen, die auch Bananenstecker aufnehmen können und Kabel bis zu 4mm² Umfang, sowie einer vergoldeten Überbrückung falls doch Single-Wiring zum Einsatz kommen soll. Dass Bass-Reflex-Loch erlaubt einen direkten Blick auf die Rückseite des Hochtöners. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Doch es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt. Gestattet sich der kritische Hörer mal einen genauen Blick auf die Verarbeitung der Victa 300, kommt dieser schnell wieder auf den Boden der Low-Budget-Tatsachen. Es offenbaren sich echte Mängel, die auch in dieser Preis-Klasse nicht sein dürfen. 

Schaut man von weitem auf die Stoffbespannung und auf das Heco-Logo, bemerkt man, dass das Logo schief an der Bespannung angebracht wurde und zwar so schief, dass es jederzeit offensichtlich ist. Auch auf der anderen Stoffbespannung ist das Logo schief, wenn gleich nicht sofort ersichtlich. Doch damit nicht genug, schaut man mal hinter die Bespannung, wird man deutliche wellenformen an den inneren Kanten entdecken, die von einer unsauberen Fräsarbeit herrühren. Doch es geht noch weiter.

Fährt man mit dem Daumen über die Kanten des Lautsprechers, fühlt man deutliche "harte" Schnitte. An diesen Stellen ist es ohne weiteres möglich die Folie mit dem Fingernagel hoch zu heben. An einer Stelle (oben links an der Front) war die Folie sogar bereits gelöst (siehe Bild). Auch die Metallapplikationen sind nicht frei von Mängeln. Stellenweise sind schwarze Verschmutzungen (Ruß?) zu erkennen, die auch mit Hilfe eines feuchten Tuches kaum bis gar nicht zu entfernen sind. Zu allem Überfluss lassen sich die Schraubklemmen nur sehr hakelig mit einem lauten Quietschen drehen. Ein Problem, das auch die Magnat hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Es ist schwer ein pauschales Urteil zu fällen. Doch ist es ein Indiz für eine sehr große Fertigungstoleranz bei den Marken Heco und Magnat. Es kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass alle Exemplare mängelfrei sind. Technisch jedenfalls ist alles in Ordnung. Zumindest das wird den Musik-Puristen erfreuen.

*Aufstellung und Praxisprobleme

*Die Victa 300 benötigt als Passiv-Lautsprecher einen Verstärker. Dabei begnügt sich die Victa 300 auch mit leistungsschwächeren Modellen, wenngleich sie nicht ganz an den Wirkungsgrad der GLE490 heran reicht. Bi-Amping bzw. Bi-Wiring ist kein Muss. Die Klangunterschiede sind bestenfalls marginal. Übrig bleibt das Statussymbol. Wenn doch diese Anschlussvariante gewählt wird, sollten die Voraussetzungen beim Verstärker vorhanden sein (Bi-Amping fähig), als auch bei der Verkabelung möglichst gleiche Kabellängen und gleiche Konfektionen verwendet werden. Die Frontbespannung lässt sich nicht so leicht vom Lautsprecher lösen wie bei der Magnat, wirkt sehr hakelig. Ebenso die Schraubklemmen, Bananenstecker sitzen nicht fest.

Die Einspielzeit ist vergleichsweise gering. Nach nur ein paar Stunden war die Victa 300 voll einsatzbereit. Kennzeichen hierfür sind wir bei der Behringer MS 40 die deutliche bessere Räumlichkeit und der etwas weniger aufgedickte Bass.

Ihr dunkler und sehr warm abgestimmter Klangcharakter benötigt unbedingt ein exaktes Einwinkeln auf den Hörplatz, ansonsten sind Details im Hochton merklich reduziert und Stimmen verlieren leise Variationen. Nicht geeignet für Hören außerhalb der Hörposition, was sehr Schade ist. Ihr warmer Charakter springt - und bei längerem Hör-Sessions nervt - sie den Hörer nicht so, wie die Canton oder die Behringer. Wenn die Hörposition stimmt, hervorragend für das parallele Lesen eines Buches. Der Hörabstand sollte um die 2 Meter betragen. Im Nahfeld ungeeignet auf Grund der breiigen Wiedergabe. Die tiefe Bauweise verhindert zudem eine Aufstellung auf kleinen Schreibtischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der schwammige Bass verschlimmert sich bei einer wandnahen Aufstellung. Eine freie Aufstellung sollte gewählt werden, auch in Hinblick auf das nach Hinten gerichtete Bass-Reflex-Loch. Eher für ausgewogene Räume, in trockenen Räumen unbeteiligter Hochton und Tendenz zum Dröhnen im Bass. Auf Ebene des Hochtöners hören. Helle Aufnahmen erhalten ein deutlich wärmer wirkenden Körper (z.B. alle Alben von Amy MacDonald). Clipping wirkt reduziert. 

Bei hohen Lautstärken verliert die Heco ihre gute Raumabbildung. Der Hochton verliert deutlich an Struktur und verzerrt zunehmend hörbar. Sie wirkt zwar noch angenehm, doch merkt man ihr die Anstrengung vor allem im Bass an, welcher auch als erstes aussteigt (Übersteuern). Sehr positiv zu sehen, ist ihr unaufdringlicher Charakter. Auch bei hohen Lautstärken nervt sie nie und das Klangbild kippt nicht ins Nervige. 

*Innereien*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Klangbewertung

*Als Vergleichssong hatte ich das mit vielen Klassik-Instrumenten gespickte "The Prophets Ascension" aus dem EA-Soundtracks Album zu Tiberium Twilight ausgewählt. Das sehr lange Stück glänzt im ersten Teil durch einen langsam gesungen Choreinsatz, der den Lautsprechern die Wiedergabe authentischer Raumakustik entlocken muss. Bereits hier stolpert die Heco über ihre gemütlich-behäbige Art Musik zu vermitteln. Sie engt das Klangbild ein, als würde der Chor in einem viel zu engen Tonstudio versuchen gegen die Raumabsorber anzukämpfen. Ein (gewolltes) Echo ist kaum wahrnehmbar. Der Magnat hingegen gelingt es gar nicht, auch nur Ansatzweise einen Raum glaubwürdig darzustellen. Die Stimmen kleben wie Sekundenkleber am Lautsprecher. Sie legt mehr Wert auf Details. Die MS 40 besticht durch einen schlanken aber weiten Raum, der erst wieder kleiner wird, als die ersten Streichinstrumente einsetzen. Ihr gelingt es nicht so richtig die verschiedenen Arten der Instrumente auseinander zu halten. Das macht die Heco besser, wenngleich ihr die Violinen nicht gar so prägnant gelingen wollen.

Nach acht Minuten geht der Song dann in die Vollen, wenn viele Instrumente laut gleichzeitig spielen braucht es Differenzierungsvermögen. Die Kontrabässe benötigen Volumen und Tiefgang. Keine der Testprobanden gelingt hier wirklich Stimmung aufkommen zu lassen. Entweder fehlen Tiefgang und Authenzität (Behringer), das Tempo wird nicht mitgehalten (Heco) oder es klingt unglaubwürdig (Magnat). Erst die Referenz GLE490 kann mit ihrem Tiefgang zeigen, was in diesem Song drin steckt. Einzig die zurückhaltende Dynamik könnte man ihr ankreiden.

Es wird schnell klar, dass die Heco es gemütlich mag, nicht zu schnell,  nicht zu tief und zu genau will sie es auch nicht nehmen. Eine Genießer, der mehr eine Geschichte erzählen will, als alles haargenau erklären zu wollen. Als nächster Song kam "Pale Horses" von Moby (Remix by Gui Boratto). Der Songtext selbst, gibt nicht viel her und es bleibt viel Raum zum interpretieren. Eine Frau, die am Fenster eines Zugabteils sitzt und nach draußen auf ein weites (vielleicht totes) Land schaut. Evtl. ihr Heimatland, indem sie lange Zeit mit ihrer Familie lebte. Unweigerlich denkt sie an jene und resignierend erkennt sie, dass ihre Familie tot ist. 

Viel Gefühl, viel Melancholie lässt sich in diesem Song wieder finden. Der Remix selbst, mag zwar auf den ersten Blick tanztauglicher für die Disko wirken, doch ist dem nicht so. Im Gegenteil, es wird so manchen Synthi-Effekt nochmal etwas mehr Stimmung aufgebaut. Hier zählt neutrale Wiedergabe ohne Verfälschungen, um die Atmosphäre dem Hörer nahe zu bringen. Genau das gelingt der Heco hervorragend. Ihre dunkle Abstimmung gibt dem Song einen gewissen Nostalgischen Tatsch, als würde man nicht digital von CD hören, sondern von einer uralten Vinyl-Platte. Der Hörer fühlt mit, lässt sich auf die Melancholie ein. Die Magnat, als auch Behringer können in dieser Hinsicht nichts entgegensetzen. Die Magnat macht aus dem Song tatsächlich einen großen Diskoknüller. Es wirkt fast schon grotesk. Erst die Canton markiert den Gegner für die Heco. Sie spielt heller, zeigt nochmal mehr Gefühl und Hingabe.

Dennoch muss der Heco die Eignung für elektronische Musik abgesprochen werden. Trockene (Synthy-)Bassschläge wollen ihr nicht so recht gelingen. Der Bass ist überfordert beim Ausklingen und er Bass erscheint in Länge gezogen. Der fette, aber dennoch präzise Bass der Magnat lässt die Heco verblassend in der Ecke stehen. Kommen dann noch als Pendant helle und kurze Hochton Synthy-Effekte hinzu (z.B. in Oli​


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Online - Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## thysol (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Dass nenn ich mal ein Review.

Es hat einfach nur Spass gemacht deinen Review zu lesen. Er wahr sehr detailliert und objektiv. Negative Kritik kann ich bei diesem Review nicht abgeben. Klasse Arbeit.

Ich freue mich auch das meine ehemaligen Boxen, die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 relativ gut abschneiden. Ich fand es auch interessant dass die Magnats keine Einspielzeit haben, dass ist mir damals bei denen auch aufgefallen. Bei meinen aktuellen Klipsch ist ja der Unterschied zwischen eingespielt und direkt aus dem Karton ein Vergleich wie Tag und Nacht.

Das ist sicherlich ein grosser Vorteil wenn eine Leihe sich die Magnats kauft weil vielleicht hat er/sie noch nie was von einspielen gehoert und dreht den Verstaerker Regler weit nach Rechts.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Danke für dein Lob!

Man sollte nicht vergessen, das die Magnat der jüngere Lautsprecher auf dem Markt ist. Die Heco ist schon zwei Jahre länger dabei. Das, was in der Summe dann den Abstand macht, sind im Grunde die zwei Jahre mehr an Entwicklung. Vom Klangcharakter mal abgesehen. Der passt wohl auch einfach mehr in die agile junge Welt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Da ist der Test ja schon...Hammer wirklich gut und ausführlich geschrieben...Respekt!!!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ein wirklich toller Test! Sehr umfangreich und ausführlich gestaltet. Auch der Vergleich zu deiner Canton GLE490 gelingt dir faszinierend objektiv.
Deiner Einschätzung der Magnat Monitor kann ich so gut wie ausnahmslos zustimmen. Sie ist ein Spaß-Lautsprecher und bringt für diese Preisklasse erstaunlich viel Lebendigkeit in die Musik. Die schlechte Raumabbildung war ja dann für mich auch der Grund für den Wechsel zur Quantum. Auch deine Argumentation zur Victa300 kann ich folgen. Ihre dumpfe Abstimmung macht sie perfekt für die "Nebenbei"-Beschallung, für aktives Zuhören fehlt ihr obenrum zu viel. Interessant wäre hier ein Vergleich zum derzeit erscheinenden Refresh Victa 301. Laut erster Tests soll vor allem am Hochton gearbeitet worden sein.
Das relativ schlechte Abschneiden der Behringer war mMn vorhersehbar. Man bekommt hier halt für den gleichen Preis noch eine Verstärkereinheit dazu, was sich dann im geringeren Budget für die Klangkörperentwicklung und für den Tief-Mittel-Töner wiederspiegelt.

Zwei kleinere Kritikpunkte möchte ich aber dennoch anbringen:

Zum einen ist mir die Musikauswahl etwas zu homogen geraten. Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn da noch klassischer Rock (Marke Dire Straits, Pink Floyd etc.), Jazz/Pop-Jazz/Folk (Emiliana Torrini, Katie Melua, Norah Jones, Melody Gardot, Eva Cassidy und Konsorten) und schließlich auch noch Hip-Hop/R'nB etwas mehr in die Beurteilung einfließen würden.

Und schließlich fehlt mir noch eine Abbildung der Frequenzweiche der Magnat hier im Review.

Ansonsten möchte ich dir nochmals meinen Glückwunsch und auch meinen Dank für diese umfassende Marktübersicht der Low-Budget-Stereo-Systeme ausdrücken!


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Klasse Test, umfangreich und sehr detailliert, da hast du dir echt viel Mühe gegeben, Respekt !!

Mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Die Frequenzweiche wird nachgereicht. Da fehlt wohl das Bild, weil die FW der Heco sich schlicht und einfach per Abschrauben des rückseitigen Panels herausnehmen lies. Bei der Magnat muss man "von Vorne kommen" und sich durch das Füllmaterial wühlen, wenn man da ran will. 

Die Musikauswahl hat sich in erster Linie an den (selbst nachstellbaren) Möglichkeiten der Klangbeurteilung orientiert. In den Songs, die aufgelistet sind, finden sich alle notwendigen Beurteilungsmöglichkeiten. Genre übergreifend habe ich natürlich auch gehört, nur hätte das zwangsläufig irgendwann zu Überschneidungen geführt. Hier sei insbesondere der impulsschnelle Bass erwähnt. Den findet man einerseits bei elektronischer Musik, als auch bei HipHop und Rap. Bevor ich jetzt eine Erkenntnis doppelt schreibe, schreibe ich es lieber einmal beispielhaft, aber dafür ausführlich. Das gleiche gilt für Stimmen.

Die Behringer ist halt so eine Sache. Man merkt es schon, wenn man mal rein schaut. Füllmaterial so gut wie Fehlanzeige. Da sind ungewollte Reflexionen vorprogrammiert, was man dann im Grundton ganz deutlich hört.


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ließt sich sehr gut, besonders die Bilder von der Frequenzweiche find ich interessant und das es bei Heco nur zu nem IT-Elko parallel zum Tieftöner gereicht hat, soviel zur Lebensdauer .


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Interessant wäre zu sehen, wie sich die Zwerge so bei richtig schwerem Metal, z.b Doom verhalten.


----------



## Pravasi (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Was für ein grossartiger Test!
Macht wirklich viel Spass den zu lesen.
Uns so lehrreich,wieder einmal.
Respekt.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Auch an euch ein großes Danke für eurer Lob. Freut mich zu hören, dass mein Test so gut ankommt. 

Erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit immens, dass es in Zukunft noch mehr Tests - auch in anderen Preisbereichen - geben wird.


----------



## Lee (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Gutes Review!
Schön zu lesen, sehr leicht verständlich auch für nicht Experten und alles sehr schön beschrieben und bebildert.
Klasse Arbeit!


----------



## Pravasi (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Verstehe ich das richtig,dass als Einsatzzweck der Focus auf Schreibtischlautsprecher liegt?
Oder geht es nur um den Preis als Auswahlkriterium?


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ein großes Lob an den Schreiber. Seit zwei Tagen lese ich nebenbei dein grandioses Review. Als Sound-Begeisterter finde ich gerade deine verständliche Schreibe echt angenehm zu lesen. 

Die getestete Klasse ist nur nichts für meine verwöhnten Ohren.


----------



## cRc eRRoR (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ich wünschte ich könnte so klasse schreiben wie du - Respekt!


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig,dass als Einsatzzweck der Focus auf Schreibtischlautsprecher liegt?
> Oder geht es nur um den Preis als Auswahlkriterium?



Nein, die Schreibtischaufstellung ist nur dann eine Alternative, wenn der Einsatz am PC angedacht ist. Sehr nahe liegend in einem Forum für PC-Hardware.

Der Focus liegt auf Lautsprecher mit einem Preis von 100 €. Was man damit machen, wie sie sich anhören etc.

@Klutten und cRc eRRoR

Höre ich gerne. Manchmal habe ich nämlich die Angewohnheit komplizierter zu schreiben, als notwendig. Liegt wohl am Berufsumfeld.


----------



## Pravasi (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Aha.
Den Aspekt Schreibtischeignung mit einzubringen find ich schon genial.
Hab ich sonst so noch nirgendwo gesehen und fehlte mir immer.
Ich hab übrigens die Victas 200 auf meinem 2,50m breiten und 1,10m tiefem Schreibtisch stehen.
Die machen ihren Job da hervorragend.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Aha.
> Den Aspekt Schreibtischeignung mit einzubringen find ich schon genial.
> Hab ich sonst so noch nirgendwo gesehen und fehlte mir immer.



Das war afaik so gewünscht im Planungsthread.


----------



## Pravasi (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Hatte auch schon überlegt mir die Victa 300 für die Front zu holen. Der Zahn ist schon mal gezogen.
Jetzt relax ich mal mit dem was ich habe,zumindest bis eine neue Wohnung da ist.
Kannst du sagen,welcher Mindestabstand denn angebracht wäre,damit eine evtl.Aufrüstung sich lohnt?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Kommt auf die Lautsprecher an und deine Möglichkeiten. 2-3 Meter sollten schon vorhanden sein, wenn man die Auswahl nicht zu sehr einschränken möchte. Im extremen Nahfeld sollten es richtige Studio-Monitore sein. Ist an Ende eine Budget-Frage.


----------



## Pravasi (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ging nur um die Victas. Als 5.1.-Set-Betreiber bin ich ja schon an den Rest gebunden wenn ich es homogen haben möchte.


----------



## Warlock54 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Boah echt hammer Test! Wirklich sehr aufschlussreich und auch sehr amüsant beim lesen, Good Job !  mfG


----------



## Pokerclock (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Unter 2 Meter, nein. Darüber ist OK.


----------



## iceman650 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Nice Job.
Naja, mal sehen, ich gehe Freitag probehören, mal sehen mit was ich hier am Schreibtisch aufschlage. Mal fragen, ob ich auch mal ein paar Victas hören kann, aber naja, mein Budget liegt eher bei 350. Da wird sicher etwas mehr drin sein, auch optisch. Obwohl sie mir optisch sogar relativ gut gefallen.
(Würde mich auch sehr über einen Test von teureren LS freuen )

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pokerclock (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Wenn die aktuellen Testprobanden verkauft sind, geht es weiter mit dem Testen. Ist gut möglich, dass ich auch mal teurere LS ordere. Sicher ist aber auch, dass es immer Kompakte sein werden, weil Stand-LS schwierig weiter zu veräußern sind.


----------



## Warlock54 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn die aktuellen Testprobanden verkauft sind, geht es weiter mit dem Testen. Ist gut möglich, dass ich auch mal teurere LS ordere. Sicher ist aber auch, dass es immer Kompakte sein werden, weil Stand-LS schwierig weiter zu veräußern sind.



Welche LS planst du denn als nächstes zu testen ? mfG Warlock


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ich bin offen für Vorschläge. Mit Sicherheit wird das Nächste ein 2.1. Sub-Sat-System sein @ 100-150 €


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Genialer Test. Es ist eine Freude den zu lesen.
Wie verkaufst du die LS?

Leider lohnt sich in meinem verbauten Zimmer keine Investition in Sachen Sound.


----------



## Madz (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Sind die Preisangaben für das Paar oder Stückpreise? Bitte nimm doch mal ein paar Nubert LS mit auf! Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Paar Nubox 381 hier stehen und bin extrem begeistert.-


----------



## iceman650 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Die Preise beziehen sich auf das Paar.
Und um mal meinen Hifi-Händler zu zitieren: "Nubert kocht auch nur mit Wasser".
Soll heißen: die bewegen sich auch in der Region, die man bei ihrem Preis erwarten kann. Nicht übernatürlich gut, aber auch nicht schlecht - es kommt auf die Vorlieben an.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pokerclock (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Wie verkaufst du die LS?



So wie immer. In der lokalen Verkaufsplattform.



Madz schrieb:


> Sind die Preisangaben für das Paar oder Stückpreise? Bitte nimm doch mal ein paar Nubert LS mit auf! Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Paar Nubox 381 hier stehen und bin extrem begeistert.-



Paarpreise. Die 381 ist schon in einem Budgetbereich, wo man sich den Kauf gut überlegen muss.


----------



## Madz (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Die Preise beziehen sich auf das Paar.
> Und um mal meinen Hifi-Händler zu zitieren: "Nubert kocht auch nur mit Wasser".
> Soll heißen: die bewegen sich auch in der Region, die man bei ihrem Preis erwarten kann. Nicht übernatürlich gut, aber auch nicht schlecht - es kommt auf die Vorlieben an.
> 
> Mfg, ice


Die NUbert habe ich mir wegen der absoluten Neutralität gekauft. Manche finden sie langweilig, aber mir passen sie genau, weil ich den Sound so hören will, wie der Tontechniker ihn sich gedacht hat.


----------



## iceman650 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Mit was hast du sie verglichen in ihrer Preisklasse?
Weil viele lassen sich von den ach so tollen Tests blenden und vergleichen dann nicht bzw. gehen nicht zum Probehören, und glauben eben dann, was Audio, Stereoplay und andere nichtsagende Blättchen von sich geben bzw. aufs Papier schwadronieren.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ich hab mir ein paar Canton, JBL und diese Monitore angehört: KRK R6 Rokit G2

Für die ersteren war ich bei einem Hi-Fi Händler.  Die Nubert sind wirklich sehr neutral, manche würde wahrscheinlich sagen langweilig, aber ich möchte nur dann Bass wenn ich Bass einstelle und nicht dann, wenn der LS Hersteller meint, die LS müssten Bass, Mitten oder Höhen wiedergeben.

Wenn ich künstlich aufgepeppten Sound haben will, hätte ich mir auch das ******** Bose System kaufen können, dass sich ein Kumpel angetan hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Vielleicht sollte ich als nächstes ein 2.1 Bose System einplanen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Das wäre gar keine so schlechte Idee, aber da wirds schwer was in dem Preisbereich zu finden.


----------



## Warlock54 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich als nächstes ein 2.1 Bose System einplanen...



Edifier liefert sehr gute 2.1 Systeme.liegen sogar in der Preisspanne.


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

bei den Behringer MS40 werden aber 1x Cinch Kabel mitgeliefert um 
die 2te Box anzuschließen.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Der Test geht so



Was wäre denn Verbesserungswürdig, deiner Meinung nach?

Ein Kabel lag bei mir übrigens *nicht *bei, wie auch schon im Test erwähnt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ein Bosetest wäre echt mal gut, würd mich auch mal interessieren ob die preise wirklich so überirdisch für das gelieferte produkt sind ^^


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Dann war bei dir vielleicht eines net dabei!!!
Ich muss zugeben der war schwer zu finden der lag nämlich unter einem
der Styropor Schutzteile!!!


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ich hatte die behringer ms40 auch kurzzeitig und bei mir war auch nen kabel dabei
EDIT: Meine 500. Beitrag


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Sry der Test ging eigentlich  Ich hatte mich vertan


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Sehr merkwürdig das Ganze. Auch beim Styropor-Teil war nichts drin, obwohl eine Aussparung vorhanden war (in die habe ich jetzt beim Weiterverkauf ein Kabel hinein gequetscht ).

Wenn aber jetzt schon zwei von einem Kabel reden, wird es um so wahrscheinlicher, dass dort doch eins sein sollte.


----------



## Ecle (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Zu Metallica:

Zum Glück gibt es ja Guitar Hero. Hab davon einen Rip. Riesengroße Dynamik.
In Guitar Hero sind auch noch so manche geniale Bassspiele von Cliff Burton versteckt, die man in der Original Aufnahme (ersten 3 Alben) fast garnicht hört. Der Bass ist leider etwas leise.


----------



## porsche7373 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Toller Test, dass sich jemand gerade für die Preisklasse solche Mühe gibt hätte ich nicht gedacht 
Könntest du mir vllt noch sagen wie sich die Behringer MS 40 bei wandnaher Aufstellung verhalten? Mein Schreibtisch steht direkt an der Wand und im Moment steht da ein Trust 2.1 System. Ein unhaltbarer Zustand


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



porsche7373 schrieb:


> Toller Test, dass sich jemand gerade für die Preisklasse solche Mühe gibt hätte ich nicht gedacht
> Könntest du mir vllt noch sagen wie sich die Behringer MS 40 bei wandnaher Aufstellung verhalten? Mein Schreibtisch steht direkt an der Wand und im Moment steht da ein Trust 2.1 System. Ein unhaltbarer Zustand



Danke!

Wandnahe Aufstellung ist möglich, führt sogar zu einer Verbesserung des Bassfundaments. Die MS40 hätte es bitter notwendig dort etwas mehr Entlastung zu erhalten. Ein Tuning-Tipp wäre noch etwas mehr Dämmmaterial (Wolle) in die LS zu packen. Reduziert deutlich Verzerrungen im Grundton und den leicht topfigen Klang.


----------



## porsche7373 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Jetzt muss ich mal schaun ob ich bei mir in der Nähe was zum Probehören find und bin dann hoffentlich bald die Trust-Dinger los


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

erst mal danke für den umfassenden Test, Pokerclock!

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit die Behringer MS 20 gegönnt. Ich habe mich für das System entschieden, grade weil es ein aktives System ist und ich die Anschaffung eines Verstärkers im Moment noch scheue. Überzeugt hat mich die Vielfalt an Anschlüssen. Klinke (iPod Dock), Cinch Stereo (PC) und optisch (PS3) sind bei mir Belegt.
Am Anfang hatte ich auch einen kleinen Schock. Die Soundqualität empfand ich noch schlimmer als jene meiner Logitech X-210. Nach einigen Tagen verbesserte es sich aber merklich und ich konnte mich mehr und mehr über besseren Soundgenuss freuen. Leider sind auch die kleinen nicht vom anfänglich kaum erkennbaren und zum ende hin (3Uhr Stellung) überdröhnten Bass verschont geblieben.
Überrascht bin ich allerdings, dass dein Paar kein Verbindungskabel zum linken Lautsprecher inbehält. Ich hatte eins dabei - zum Glück^^
Vom Räumlichenklang her kann ich mich keines wegs beschweren, bin vllt auch nur noch nichts richtig gutes gewohnt  Mein System steht am TV und ist somit für Film, Fernseh und PS3 ausgerichtet - also wenn ich auf der Couch sitze. Wie ich aber bereits zu beginn erwähnte, hängen auch mein iPod Dock und mein PC dran. Das heißt wen ich am Schreibtisch sitze hab ich das System links hinter mir. Der Raumklang ist wesentlich besser als der des Logitech X-210 Systems. 
Ein wahrer Makel ist die nicht vorhandene Fernbedienung. Zum Glück hab ich aber für iPod Dock, Fernseher, PS3 und PC eine Fernbedienung. Eine für alle wäre aber schöner 

PS.: Deine Anker sind irgendwie falsch. Du hast etwas mit den Lautsprechern vertauscht^^ 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> PS.: Deine Anker sind irgendwie falsch. Du hast etwas mit den Lautsprechern vertauscht^^



Ist gefixed. Danke.


----------



## Mirart (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Ließt sich sehr gut. 

Da ich auch kurz vor einem Kauf stehe: Wie schlagen die Boxen sich in den Genres Klassik und Jazz bzw. welche der Drei würdest du mir empfehlen? Ich tendiere momentan zur Heco.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Von den dreien würde ich am ehesten zur Heco greifen. Die Magnat wirkt doch etwas künstlich, was nicht unbedingt positiv auf die Darstellung von Instrumenten auswirkt. Die Behringer hingegen kann im Bass nicht wirklich mithalten. Besonders wenn mal ein Kontrabass gespielt wird, ist das sehr schmerzlich.

Mittlerweile gibt es auch den Nachfolger der Heco, die Victa II. Wenn die in das Budget passt, würde ich die bevorzugen. Es wurden scheinbar die Nachteile im Hochton massiv behoben.


----------



## garfield36 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Echt beeindruckend dieser Test. Habe vor kurzem auch vor der Qual der Wahl von Lautsprechern gestanden. Diese sind allerdings "nur" für den Einsatz am PC gedacht. Infrage kam wegen der Aufstellungsmöglichkeit nur ein 2.0-System. Einsatzbereich hauptsächlich TV und Musik hören Der Preisrahmen sollte bei etwa € 100.- liegen (dehnbar bis maximal € 250.-). 

Habe lange gesucht und Testberichte gewälzt, bis ich auf die Samson Monitor One 4A kam. Die habe ich mir dann in einem Geschäft im Vergleich zur Cakewalk (Edirol) MA-15D angehört. Seltsamerweise klang die um gut € 50.- günstigere Box besser als die Cakewalk. Diese kam mir vor allem im unteren Frequenzbereich nicht besonders dynamisch und eher leicht metallisch vor. Ist natürlich nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. 

Ich hatte vorher Bose Companion Series II, die ich aber wieder abgebe. Nicht weil ich den Klang so schlecht fand. Der war meines Erachtens für die relativ geringe Größe durchaus beachtlich. Leider stellte sich heraus, dass die Abschirmung nicht besonder gut war. Ich konnte das Handy nicht am Schreibtisch liegen lassen, geschweige denn damit telefonieren, ohne dass es in den Boxen hörbar war. Die Samson sind schon wesentlich besser abgeschirmt, nicht perfekt, aber ich kann jetzt ohne Störgeräusche telefonieren, wenn ich beim Schreibtisch sitze. Das größere Volumen macht sich auch bemerkbar. 

Ich kann die Media One 4A für den Schreibtischeinsatz durchaus empfehlen, sofern genug Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## Manner1a (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Also in der Situation würde ich die Canton nehmen. Beste Maximal-Lautstärke, also gute Vollgasfestigkeit. Super Test!!

Ich nutze ein Logitech Z-2300 Stereosystem am Rechner seit Jahren. Mittlerweile gibt´s viele Konkurrenten in dieser 200 Watt-Klasse, aber kaum welche beim Preis


----------



## Sync (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Aber wie wir wissen, sagt die Watt-Angabe nichts über den Klang aus


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



Manner1a schrieb:


> Also in der Situation würde ich die Canton nehmen. Beste Maximal-Lautstärke, also gute Vollgasfestigkeit. Super Test!!
> 
> Ich nutze ein Logitech Z-2300 Stereosystem am Rechner seit Jahren. Mittlerweile gibt´s viele Konkurrenten in dieser 200 Watt-Klasse, aber kaum welche beim Preis


 
Hatte das Sys auch mal und muss sagen, dass es Ok war. Zumindest für ein PC-Soundsystem... Aber nicht zu dem Preis, dass es damals gekostet hat 




Manner1a schrieb:


> Also in der Situation würde ich die Canton nehmen. Beste Maximal-Lautstärke, also gute Vollgasfestigkeit. Super Test!!





Sync schrieb:


> Aber wie wir wissen, sagt die Watt-Angabe nichts über den Klang aus


 
Zum einen sagt die Leistung nix über die Lautstärke aus, da diese nochmal abhängig von dem Wirkungsgrad ist und wie Sync schon sagt, erst recht nix über den Klang!


----------



## Manner1a (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Naja ich sag´s mal so: Für mich waren es die 1. echten Boxen, die größer waren als kleine Radios und der Klang ist besser als in so mancher Diskothek. Für Partys gut geeignet, genauso wie das Z-5500, weil sehr vollgasfest. Nur beim Z-2300 ist die Grundeinstellung des Subwoofers sehr aggressiv. Bei hohen Lautstärken ergibt sich dann allerdings ein ausgeglichenes Klangbild bei sehr gutem Stromverbrauch. Laut Stiftung Warentest Note 1,7 beim Verbrauch und damit besser als viele schwächere Systeme, die nicht so einfach aufgebaut sind.

Für mich bedeutet Klangqualität auch, dass ein System auch noch laut sehr luftig aufspielen kann (besser als wenn es zu schnell an die Grenzen kommt). Und deshalb schätze ich Maximalpegel eher als Qualität, denn diese ist ja auch subjektiv.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*



Manner1a schrieb:


> [...]Und deshalb schätze ich Maximalpegel eher als Qualität, denn diese ist ja auch subjektiv.


 
Qualität ist sichtbar, fühlbar und messbar und keinesfalls subjektiv... 

Den Rest werde ich jetzt mal nicht Kommentieren


----------



## JimRaynor (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Hallo,

Sehr schöne Rezension. Ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich nach einem Jahr den Thread hier nochmal erwecke. Aber ist ja auch ein Sticky und Lautsprecher sind ja eh oft zeitlos. 

Die Behringer interessieren mich! Finde ich genial für den Preis.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Vorderseite der (rechten) MS 40 macht einen nicht weniger imposanten Eindruck. Separater Regler für Bass, Höhen (Treble) und Lautstärke.
> *Hierfür sogar jeweils einen für digitale Signale und einen für analoge Signale, die bei Bedarf auch gleichzeitig wiedergegeben werden können.*



Heißt das wirklich, ich kann digital (über koaxial) meinen PC anschliessen, und über Klinke gleichzeitig meinen iPod classic, und dann PC Sound mit MP3s des iPods mischen und beides zusammen hören? Ist das brauchbar? Bin jetzt nicht so der Tontechniker/-experte. Und gibt es heute (2 Jahre nachdem die Rezension hier geschrieben wurde) noch andere vergleichbare Lautsprecher mit dem HiFi-Fealing der großen High-End Hersteller a la Nubert, Canton, Behringer, etc.? Mich faszinieren einfach die großen Lautsprecher traditioneller Hersteller in ihrer robusten und schlicht-funktionalen Art und hochwertigen Qualität, die preislich leider über meinem Budget liegen. Sowas in klein für den PC/iPod in günstig ist genau das richtige für mich!

Grüße, Jim


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ging das tatsächlich parallel. Man konnte nur nicht zwei digitale Quellen gleichzeitig wiedergeben, was der Umschalter auf der Rückseite ja sehr deutlich signalisiert. 

Was wäre denn so dein Budget?


----------



## JimRaynor (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Das wäre für mich wirklich genial. PC rebootet oder ich schalte ihn aus, und Musik läuft weiter. Und ich müsste auch nicht meine SSD mit MP3s vollpacken. 

2x digital gleichzeitig ist unnötig für mich, das passt schon so.

Mein Budget für PC Lautsprecher liegt so bei 150€, aber mich würden auch teurere interessieren erstmal zum Informieren, was ich dann kaufe ist eine andere Sache. So eine Mischung aus Multimedia (also digitaler und analoger Eingang, am Besten wie die Behringer parallel zu benutzen) und HiFi-Lautsprechern wäre genau das richtige, bloss keine Brüllwürfel. Normaler PC-Sound wäre qualitativ jetzt nicht ganz so wichtig (Spiele gelegentlich, wobei ich da auch meistens ein Headset benutze, Filme guck ich am PC z.B. garnicht). Allerdings MP3s in 320kbps in bestmöglicher Qualität, basslastig und super laut muss es nicht sein, will keine Party beschallen. Und hämmernden Techno/Electro höre ich auch nicht, eher Rock/Pop/Classics und so. Alles halt meist nebenbei in angemessener Lautstärke, die Lautsprecher würden neben/hinter meinem Monitor stehen, und ich sitze meistens recht nah davor.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Mal hier gestöbert?

Aktive Nahfeldmonitore


----------



## JimRaynor (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

Nein, kannte ich nicht.. auch nicht die Bezeichnung "Aktive Nahfeldmonitore".  Klingt gut, werde mich mal umschauen, danke!


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Kompaktlautsprecher 100 € Klasse*

ja, bei klein und gut, gibt es keine alternative zu den aktiven.
rokits sind super, aber über dem budget.


----------



## Oellchen (10. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mir die vor 2 1/2 Jahren bei Thomann geholt. Bin voll begeistet nachdem ich mein halbes Leben so kleine Creative Satelliten mit nem Subwoofer hatte. Man merkt erst den Unterschied, wenn man es dann auch hat 
Mackie CR4 Test: Guenstige Aktiv-Lautsprecher fuer Dein Studio


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. März 2021)

Huhuu, du sachmal , jetzt gut 11 Jahre später , könnte es evtl noch mal einen Test in der Form geben ? habe selber die Monitor Supreme 202 und bin echt positiv überrascht. Vlt hast du ja die Möglichkeit diese auch mal zu testen. Gruß Alex


----------

